# What books should I keep or toss in the garbage?



## xirtam

Before I was saved, I collected a small collection of free books from my seminary and many were given to me along the way. My family will be downsizing as we will be preparing to move again from Korea to Canada. Since my lovely wife has sweetly suggested that my books be reduced, I am wondering, what you would suggest that I toss in the garbage or which should I keep? I have a very small amount that are not under consideration. 

I will not be hurt if you cannot suggest one out of the bunch. My lovely wife would be happy if none of them made the cut. Is there any worth reading? Are any worth saving for a future read? Which are better for recycling and saving a tree?

1. The Illustrated life of Jesus Christ, Joseph Rhymer.
2.	210 more Choice Sermons for Children, G.B.F. Hallock
3.	The National Baptist Hymnal, 1977
4.	The Sermons of Henry Alline
5.	Secret Power, D.L. Moody 
6.	His word through Preaching, Gerald Kennedy
7.	Preaching the Good News, George E. Sweazey
8.	Reaching People from the Pulpit, Stevenson and Diehl
9.	The Life and Teaching of Jesus Christ, G.E. & E. Raven
10.	The Public Worship of God, H. Sloane Coffin
11.	Changed into His Image, Jim Berg
12.	A time to laugh, Grandpa was a preacher, Leroy Brownlow
13.	A Model Pasotr, A Biography of Rev. Frank Eaton, Keith Eaton
14.	The Faith To-day, Mervyn Stockwood
15.	Knowing God’s Word, Luci Swindoll
16.	The Attributes of God, A.W. Tozer
17.	Holiness, J.C. Ryle
18.	Prayers and Promises for Christmas, Jennifer Hahn
19.	Simple Faith, Charles R. Swindoll
20.	The Weapon of Prayer, E.M. Bounds
21.	The Lord’s Prayer, Ernest Fremont Tittle
22.	The Hymnary, The United Church of Canada, 1930
23.	Power through Prayer, E.M. Bounds 
24.	Gospel Virtues, Jonathan R. Wilson 
25.	Revolution in World Missions, K.P. Yohannan
26.	Operation World, Patrick Johnstone and Jason Mandryk
27.	Evangelism in the Early Church, Michael Green
28.	A Faith Worth Sharing, C.John Miller
29.	The Screwtape Letters, C.S. Lewis
30.	Postmodern Times, A Christian Guide to Contemporary Thought and Culture, Gene Edward Veith, Jr.
31.	The Garden, Matt Slick
32.	Evidences of Eternal Life, Paris Reidhead
33.	Finding the Reality of God, Paris Reidhead
34.	Pastoral Theology, Thomas Oden
35.	Preaching on the books of the New Testament (and Old Testament), Dwight Stevenson
36.	Halleys Bible Handbook
37.	Unger’s Bible Handbook
38.	The Message of the New Testament, F.F. Bruce
39.	Early Christianity and its Sacred Literature, Lee Martin McDonald and Stanley, E. Porter
40.	Introducing the New Testament, A.M. Hunter
41.	Heresies, Harold O.J. Brown
42.	The Story of Christian Theology, Roger Olson
43.	The Story of Christianity, Justo L. Gonzalez
44.	Kingdom of the Cults, Walter Martin
45.	500 Questions & Answers from the Bible, Mark Fackler
46.	The Cotton Patch Version of Paul’s Epistles, Clarence Jordan
47.	Ablaze for God, Wesley L. Duewel
48.	The Pursuit of God, A.W. Tozer,
49.	Fabricating Jesus, Craig Evans
50.	The Synoptic Problem, Robert Stein
51.	Difficult Passages in the New Testament (and in the Gospels) , Robert Stein
52.	Through Lands of the Bible, H.V. Morton, 1938
53.	What is Christianity?, A.Leonard Griffith
54.	Experiencing God - Devotional, Blackaby
55.	The Power of a Praying Wife (and Praying Husband and praying parent), Stormie Omartian
56.	Understanding your Man, Tim LaHaye
57.	What the Bible Says about Parenting, John MacArthur
58.	15 minute Devotions for Couples, B and E Barnes
59.	Love Languages, Gary Chapman
60.	My Utmost for His Highest, Oswald Chambers
61.	Love Dare, Kenrick
62.	Sacred Marriage, Gary Thomas
63.	The Fulfilled Family, John MacArthur
64.	The Extraordinary Mother, John MacArthur
65.	The Life of Christ, Fredric W. Farrar, 
66.	New Testament Introduction, Stanely Porter, and Lee McDonald
67.	How to prepare Bible Messages, James Braga
68.	So what’s the difference, Fritz Ridenour
69.	Shocked By the Bible, Joe Kovacs
70.	A Theological Word Book of the Bible, Alan Richardson,
71.	Harper’s Topical Concordance, Charles R. Joy
72.	The Case for Creation, Strobel


----------



## Hemustincrease

Keep ‘Holiness’ J.C Ryle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K

I'll play. I've heard of several of those but only read a handful. I guess they aren't exactly a collection of Reformed classics. Many can probably go. Of those I've read:

17. Holiness, J.C. Ryle
A keeper, but available online.

23. Power through Prayer, E.M. Bounds
Keep it. Bounds is quite good on the topic of prayer.

28. A Faith Worth Sharing, C.John Miller
Absolutely keep it and read it!

29. The Screwtape Letters, C.S. Lewis
A classic, but I never cared much for it. Keep it only if you like that sort of thing.

41. Heresies, Harold O.J. Brown
I find it useful and refer back to it now and then. I'd keep it.

59. Love Languages, Gary Chapman
Meh. Lots of people love it. I found it to contain some sound advice in places, but nothing earth-shaking.

60. My Utmost for His Highest, Oswald Chambers
Legalistic, pressure-you-into-behaving, performance-based garbage. Chuck it.


----------



## a mere housewife

The Justo Gonzalez history of Christianity is worth hanging onto, especially if you have both volumes -- beyond personal profit, it will probably come in handy raising little ones to have a good overview of church history.


----------



## JimmyH

I would see if there was a place I could donate them rather than throw them in the garbage. Perhaps a church, veteran's hospital, the Korean equivalent of Goodwill if nothing else.


----------



## Peairtach

Remember that there are good and useful books by people who aren't explicitly Reformed. Sometimes there are insights etc, that aren't found in any Reformed books. But if you don't have the room put them out to recycling or a secondhand bookshop or charity shop.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xirtam

Hemustincrease said:


> Keep ‘Holiness’ J.C Ryle



Yeah, I actually bought this one, but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## xirtam

Jack K said:


> I'll play. I've heard of several of those but only read a handful. I guess they aren't exactly a collection of Reformed classics. Many can probably go. Of those I've read:
> 
> 17. Holiness, J.C. Ryle
> A keeper, but available online.
> 
> 23. Power through Prayer, E.M. Bounds
> Keep it. Bounds is quite good on the topic of prayer.
> 
> 28. A Faith Worth Sharing, C.John Miller
> Absolutely keep it and read it!
> 
> 29. The Screwtape Letters, C.S. Lewis
> A classic, but I never cared much for it. Keep it only if you like that sort of thing.
> 
> 41. Heresies, Harold O.J. Brown
> I find it useful and refer back to it now and then. I'd keep it.
> 
> 59. Love Languages, Gary Chapman
> Meh. Lots of people love it. I found it to contain some sound advice in places, but nothing earth-shaking.
> 
> 60. My Utmost for His Highest, Oswald Chambers
> Legalistic, pressure-you-into-behaving, performance-based garbage. Chuck it.



Jack, thanks for playing. You've won the appreciation of my lovely wife!


----------



## xirtam

JimmyH said:


> I would see if there was a place I could donate them rather than throw them in the garbage. Perhaps a church, veteran's hospital, the Korean equivalent of Goodwill if nothing else.



Thank you for your advice, Jimmy.


----------



## xirtam

a mere housewife said:


> The Justo Gonzalez history of Christianity is worth hanging onto, especially if you have both volumes -- beyond personal profit, it will probably come in handy raising little ones to have a good overview of church history.



Will do, Heidi. Thank you.


----------



## xirtam

Peairtach said:


> Remember that there are good and useful books by people who aren't explicitly Reformed. Sometimes there are insights etc, that aren't found in any Reformed books. But if you don't have the room put them out to recycling or a secondhand bookshop or charity shop.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2



Thank you for your advice, Richard.


----------



## MW

Please don't give rubbish to the needy. Throw it away.

To gain "insight" one must have "sight." If a book teaches error, and the person lacks the wherewithal to see it, there will be no insight into the truth, but merely a perversion of it.

Reformed believers often forget themselves or presume upon the privilege of knowing the truth when they recommend non-reformed books to others. One should remember that true knowledge is a gift from God which is rightly acquired in the diligent use of lawful means.


----------



## xirtam

armourbearer said:


> Please don't give rubbish to the needy. Throw it away.
> 
> To gain "insight" one must have "sight." If a book teaches error, and the person lacks the wherewithal to see it, there will be no insight into the truth, but merely a perversion of it.
> 
> Reformed believers often forget themselves or presume upon the privilege of knowing the truth when they recommend non-reformed books to others. One should remember that true knowledge is a gift from God which is rightly acquired in the diligent use of lawful means.



Thank you, Sir. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Romans922

17 and 28 are the only books you should keep


----------



## jambo

If you like them, keep them. If you think it could be useful to you, keep it. If you think they are no good then bin them. If you think someone else would benefit by reading it, give it to them. If you are feeling generous give them away, if you need the cash, sell them.


----------



## py3ak

If I were looking at this pile of books, this is what I would hang on to:

29. The Screwtape Letters, C.S. Lewis
34. Pastoral Theology, Thomas Oden
38. The Message of the New Testament, F.F. Bruce
43. The Story of Christianity, Justo L. Gonzalez


----------



## M_Scott

> 43. The Story of Christianity, Justo L. Gonzalez



This text, well, Vol. 2, was required for *CH 320 Reformation & Modern Church History* @ Covenant.
... http://www.covenantseminary.edu/access/courseoffering.asp#CH320X

Might be a keeper.


----------



## timmopussycat

xirtam said:


> what you would suggest that I toss in the garbage or which should I keep?



I recommend keeping the following as they will have at least some benefit: 

4. The Sermons of Henry Alline
16. The Attributes of God, A.W. Tozer
17. Holiness, J.C. Ryle
20. The Weapon of Prayer, E.M. Bounds
23. Power through Prayer, E.M. Bounds 
24. Gospel Virtues, Jonathan R. Wilson 
25. Revolution in World Missions, K.P. Yohannan
26. Operation World, Patrick Johnstone and Jason Mandryk (while you can omit this book, if you do so it is essential to check out and revisit the OW website: Operation World | Home)
27. Evangelism in the Early Church, Michael Green
29. The Screwtape Letters, C.S. Lewis
38. The Message of the New Testament, F.F. Bruce
41. Heresies, Harold O.J. Brown
44. Kingdom of the Cults, Walter Martin
48. The Pursuit of God, A.W. Tozer,
60. My Utmost for His Highest, Oswald Chambers


----------



## reaganmarsh

timmopussycat said:


> xirtam said:
> 
> 
> 
> what you would suggest that I toss in the garbage or which should I keep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend keeping the following as they will have at least some benefit:
> 
> 4. The Sermons of Henry Alline
> 16. The Attributes of God, A.W. Tozer
> 17. Holiness, J.C. Ryle
> 20. The Weapon of Prayer, E.M. Bounds
> 23. Power through Prayer, E.M. Bounds
> 24. Gospel Virtues, Jonathan R. Wilson
> 25. Revolution in World Missions, K.P. Yohannan
> 26. Operation World, Patrick Johnstone and Jason Mandryk (while you can omit this book, if you do so it is essential to check out and revisit the OW website: Operation World | Home)
> 27. Evangelism in the Early Church, Michael Green
> 29. The Screwtape Letters, C.S. Lewis
> 38. The Message of the New Testament, F.F. Bruce
> 41. Heresies, Harold O.J. Brown
> 44. Kingdom of the Cults, Walter Martin
> 48. The Pursuit of God, A.W. Tozer,
> 60. My Utmost for His Highest, Oswald Chambers
Click to expand...


From this list, I would toss Yohannan (#25) and maybe Bounds too...something about him has always rubbed me the wrong way. The rest of Mr. Cunningham's list would likely prove useful. All the best on your future plans. 

Grace to you.


----------



## Scot

Hemustincrease said:


> Keep ‘Holiness’ J.C Ryle


----------



## LeeD

These are the volumes I would hold onto:

16. The Attributes of God, A.W. Tozer

17. Holiness, J.C. Ryle

20. The Weapon of Prayer, E.M. Bounds

23. Power through Prayer, E.M. Bounds 

25. Revolution in World Missions, K.P. Yohannan

38. The Message of the New Testament, F.F. Bruce

43. The Story of Christianity, Justo L. Gonzalez

44. Kingdom of the Cults, Walter Martin

48. The Pursuit of God, A.W. Tozer,


----------



## Danny

Chuck Changed Into His Image by Jim Berg. He is the Dean of Men at Bob Jones University, and if I remember correctly, the book is highly legalistic.


----------



## kvanlaan

> Please don't give rubbish to the needy. Throw it away.
> 
> To gain "insight" one must have "sight." If a book teaches error, and the person lacks the wherewithal to see it, there will be no insight into the truth, but merely a perversion of it.
> 
> Reformed believers often forget themselves or presume upon the privilege of knowing the truth when they recommend non-reformed books to others. One should remember that true knowledge is a gift from God which is rightly acquired in the diligent use of lawful means.



I once bought a copy of 'your best life now' for 10 cents so that I could burn it so that no-one would ever read it again. My standing joke to go with that episode was that when I burned the copy in the front yard, the smoke did not rise heavenward...


----------



## Scot

kvanlaan said:


> I once bought a copy of 'your best life now' for 10 cents so that I could burn it so that no-one would ever read it again. My standing joke to go with that episode was that when I burned the copy in the front yard, the smoke did not rise heavenward...



I heard John MacArthur say that if your best life is now then that means you're on your way to hell.


----------



## One Little Nail

Congratulations your winning numbers are ....

16,17,20,23,26,27,34,36,37,38,41,43,44,57,63,64 & supplementary 65


----------



## xirtam

Romans922 said:


> 17 and 28 are the only books you should keep



Thank you, Sir. I will keep them both. The second was recommended by a US Presbyterian chaplain.


----------



## xirtam

jambo said:


> If you like them, keep them. If you think it could be useful to you, keep it. If you think they are no good then bin them. If you think someone else would benefit by reading it, give it to them. If you are feeling generous give them away, if you need the cash, sell them.



I think this is more of the path that I will take, except for the selling any for cash. Although, there is an English used book store here in Korea, run by a Chinese Canadian?! She sells poutine and other artery clogging delights. Since I have not had a poutine in about 20 years (actually, I've never really liked them much. I'm more of a straight up french fries (freedom fries for you Americans) guy with some good old ketchup or mayonnaise.), but for the sake of giving her a hand full of resources, I'll try the snack. 

Thanks for your advice. 

In Christ,


----------



## xirtam

py3ak said:


> If I were looking at this pile of books, this is what I would hang on to:
> 
> 29. The Screwtape Letters, C.S. Lewis
> 34. Pastoral Theology, Thomas Oden
> 38. The Message of the New Testament, F.F. Bruce
> 43. The Story of Christianity, Justo L. Gonzalez



Yes, I agree. I'll keep them too. Thanks.


----------



## xirtam

M_Scott said:


> 43. The Story of Christianity, Justo L. Gonzalez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This text, well, Vol. 2, was required for *CH 320 Reformation & Modern Church History* @ Covenant.
> ... http://www.covenantseminary.edu/access/courseoffering.asp#CH320X
> 
> Might be a keeper.
Click to expand...


I was supposed to get Vol 2, but I couldn't afford it at the time, so I had to borrow the professors. So, I only have volume 1.


----------



## xirtam

timmopussycat said:


> xirtam said:
> 
> 
> 
> what you would suggest that I toss in the garbage or which should I keep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend keeping the following as they will have at least some benefit:
> 
> 4. The Sermons of Henry Alline
> 16. The Attributes of God, A.W. Tozer
> 17. Holiness, J.C. Ryle
> 20. The Weapon of Prayer, E.M. Bounds
> 23. Power through Prayer, E.M. Bounds
> 24. Gospel Virtues, Jonathan R. Wilson
> 25. Revolution in World Missions, K.P. Yohannan
> 26. Operation World, Patrick Johnstone and Jason Mandryk (while you can omit this book, if you do so it is essential to check out and revisit the OW website: Operation World | Home)
> 27. Evangelism in the Early Church, Michael Green
> 29. The Screwtape Letters, C.S. Lewis
> 38. The Message of the New Testament, F.F. Bruce
> 41. Heresies, Harold O.J. Brown
> 44. Kingdom of the Cults, Walter Martin
> 48. The Pursuit of God, A.W. Tozer,
> 60. My Utmost for His Highest, Oswald Chambers
Click to expand...


Thank you, Sir. I have added some of these recommendations.


----------



## xirtam

reaganmarsh said:


> timmopussycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xirtam said:
> 
> 
> 
> what you would suggest that I toss in the garbage or which should I keep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend keeping the following as they will have at least some benefit:
> 
> 4. The Sermons of Henry Alline
> 16. The Attributes of God, A.W. Tozer
> 17. Holiness, J.C. Ryle
> 20. The Weapon of Prayer, E.M. Bounds
> 23. Power through Prayer, E.M. Bounds
> 24. Gospel Virtues, Jonathan R. Wilson
> 25. Revolution in World Missions, K.P. Yohannan
> 26. Operation World, Patrick Johnstone and Jason Mandryk (while you can omit this book, if you do so it is essential to check out and revisit the OW website: Operation World | Home)
> 27. Evangelism in the Early Church, Michael Green
> 29. The Screwtape Letters, C.S. Lewis
> 38. The Message of the New Testament, F.F. Bruce
> 41. Heresies, Harold O.J. Brown
> 44. Kingdom of the Cults, Walter Martin
> 48. The Pursuit of God, A.W. Tozer,
> 60. My Utmost for His Highest, Oswald Chambers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From this list, I would toss Yohannan (#25) and maybe Bounds too...something about him has always rubbed me the wrong way. The rest of Mr. Cunningham's list would likely prove useful. All the best on your future plans.
> 
> Grace to you.
Click to expand...


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## xirtam

LeeD said:


> These are the volumes I would hold onto:
> 
> 16. The Attributes of God, A.W. Tozer
> 
> 17. Holiness, J.C. Ryle
> 
> 20. The Weapon of Prayer, E.M. Bounds
> 
> 23. Power through Prayer, E.M. Bounds
> 
> 25. Revolution in World Missions, K.P. Yohannan
> 
> 38. The Message of the New Testament, F.F. Bruce
> 
> 43. The Story of Christianity, Justo L. Gonzalez
> 
> 44. Kingdom of the Cults, Walter Martin
> 
> 48. The Pursuit of God, A.W. Tozer,



Thank you. I have added some of these.


----------



## xirtam

Danny said:


> Chuck Changed Into His Image by Jim Berg. He is the Dean of Men at Bob Jones University, and if I remember correctly, the book is highly legalistic.



Thank you. That was given to me by another chaplain.


----------



## xirtam

kvanlaan said:


> Please don't give rubbish to the needy. Throw it away.
> 
> To gain "insight" one must have "sight." If a book teaches error, and the person lacks the wherewithal to see it, there will be no insight into the truth, but merely a perversion of it.
> 
> Reformed believers often forget themselves or presume upon the privilege of knowing the truth when they recommend non-reformed books to others. One should remember that true knowledge is a gift from God which is rightly acquired in the diligent use of lawful means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once bought a copy of 'your best life now' for 10 cents so that I could burn it so that no-one would ever read it again. My standing joke to go with that episode was that when I burned the copy in the front yard, the smoke did not rise heavenward...
Click to expand...


Sadly, I once bought that book and read it. Although, I did rip it up a few years ago and threw it in the trash. Maybe I should have burned it instead. It would have been interesting to see smoke descend into the depths of the earth...


----------



## xirtam

One Little Nail said:


> Congratulations your winning numbers are ....
> 
> 16,17,20,23,26,27,34,36,37,38,41,43,44,57,63,64 & supplementary 65



Thank you. Why did you say #65, The Life of Christ, Fredric W. Farrar?


----------



## xirtam

These still sit on my shelf. The rest are in a bag to be thrown. What reason would you give to chuck any of the remaining ones? I'd really like to know anything that you know.



5. Secret Power, D.L. Moody
16. The Attributes of God, A.W. Tozer
17. Holiness, J.C. Ryle
19. Simple Faith, Charles R. Swindoll
20. The Weapon of Prayer, E.M. Bounds
23. Power through Prayer, E.M. Bounds
25. Revolution in World Missions, K.P. Yohannan
26. Operation World, Patrick Johnstone and Jason Mandryk
27. Evangelism in the Early Church, Michael Green
28. A Faith Worth Sharing, C.John Miller
29. The Screwtape Letters, C.S. Lewis
30. Postmodern Times, A Christian Guide to Contemporary Thought and Culture, Gene Edward Veith, Jr.
34. Pastoral Theology, Thomas Oden
36. Halleys Bible Handbook
37. Unger’s Bible Handbook
38. The Message of the New Testament, F.F. Bruce
41. Heresies, Harold O.J. Brown
42. The Story of Christian Theology, Roger Olson ???
43. The Story of Christianity, Justo L. Gonzalez
44. Kingdom of the Cults, Walter Martin
48. The Pursuit of God, A.W. Tozer,
57. What the Bible Says about Parenting, John MacArthur
59. Love Languages, Gary Chapman
63. The Fulfilled Family, John MacArthur
64. The Extraordinary Mother, John MacArthur
65. The Life of Christ, Fredric W. Farrar,??

Here are a few others for considersation:

73. Old Testament Survey, LaSor, Hubbard, Rush
74. The New Bible Commentary: Eerdmans, Edited by, Guthrie and Motyer, 1973
75. The Bible Dictionary: Eerdmans, Douglas, 1962
76. The Bible Knowledge Background Commentary, Craig Evans, 2005
77. Bible Dictionary, Eerdmans, Myers, 1993
78. Dictionary of Jesus and the Gospels, IVP, 1992


----------



## One Little Nail

xirtam said:


> One Little Nail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations your winning numbers are ....
> 
> 16,17,20,23,26,27,34,36,37,38,41,43,44,57,63,64 & supplementary 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Why did you say #65, The Life of Christ, Fredric W. Farrar?
Click to expand...


Hello, I chose #65 as I thought Farrar was a Conservative Evangelical & that it would be
a good general reference, the wiki article on Farrar says hes a Universalist if this is true
then it might be better to discard it, some of the books that I've suggested you hold on to
like Ooeration World were only for the reference & statistical information & on those grounds
i would recomend you keep 73-78 also ,suggest you get rid of Lewis screwtape letters he was
an unbeliever with occultic themes in his writings he recieved RC last rites on death bed!


----------



## One Little Nail

xirtam said:


> One Little Nail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations your winning numbers are ....
> 
> 16,17,20,23,26,27,34,36,37,38,41,43,44,57,63,64 & supplementary 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Why did you say #65, The Life of Christ, Fredric W. Farrar?
Click to expand...


Hello, I chose #65 as I thought Farrar was a Conservative Evangelical & that it would be
a good general reference, the wiki article on Farrar says hes a Universalist if this is true
then it might be better to discard it, some of the books that I've suggested you hold on to
like Operation World were only for the reference & statistical information & on those grounds
i would recomend you keep 73-78 also ,suggest you get rid of Lewis screwtape letters he was
an unbeliever with occultic themes in his writings he recieved RC last rites on death bed!


----------



## xirtam

One Little Nail said:


> xirtam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Little Nail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations your winning numbers are ....
> 
> 16,17,20,23,26,27,34,36,37,38,41,43,44,57,63,64 & supplementary 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Why did you say #65, The Life of Christ, Fredric W. Farrar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello, I chose #65 as I thought Farrar was a Conservative Evangelical & that it would be
> a good general reference, the wiki article on Farrar says hes a Universalist if this is true
> then it might be better to discard it, some of the books that I've suggested you hold on to
> like Operation World were only for the reference & statistical information & on those grounds
> i would recomend you keep 73-78 also ,suggest you get rid of Lewis screwtape letters he was
> an unbeliever with occultic themes in his writings he recieved RC last rites on death bed!
Click to expand...


Thank you for the clarification. I had no idea who Farrar was.


----------



## GloriousBoaz

Looks like you've got some good ones there. I am unfamilar with Patrick Johnstone and Jason Mandryk, Michael Green, C.John Miller, Gene Edward Veith, Jr, Gary Chapman, Justo L. Gonzalez or any in your Further Consideration list. I would chuck moody, and swindoll, just not worth the time when prioritizing, also Roger Olsen is a staunch Arminian I believe. Everything you have left over I'd put in a big lot wholesale on ebay.


----------



## reaganmarsh

Here are a few others for considersation:

73. Old Testament Survey, LaSor, Hubbard, Rush
74. The New Bible Commentary: Eerdmans, Edited by, Guthrie and Motyer, 1973
75. The Bible Dictionary: Eerdmans, Douglas, 1962
76. The Bible Knowledge Background Commentary, Craig Evans, 2005
77. Bible Dictionary, Eerdmans, Myers, 1993
78. Dictionary of Jesus and the Gospels, IVP, 1992[/QUOTE]

I would add these to your keeping pile. General biblical reference materials such as these are almost always helpful overall.


----------

